# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور در سال 91 + جدول

## Parniya

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران به عنوان بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کشور در سال  1391 معرفی شد. دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان  در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.رتبه بندی سال 91  دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی کشور که حاصل ارزﺷﯿﺎﺑﯽ ﻓﻌﺎﻟﯿﺖﻫﺎی ﭘﮋوﻫﺸﯽ داﻧﺸﮕﺎه‌ﻫﺎ  و داﻧﺸﮑﺪه‌ﻫﺎی ﻋﻠﻮم ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ است، از سوی معاونت تحقیقات و فناوری وزارت  بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی اعلام و رتبه‌های 51 دانشگاه در حیطه‌ های  ششگانه مشخص شد.
رتبه دانشگاه‌ها در شاخص‌های تعداد  هیات علمی، تعداد پژوﻫﺸﮕﺮ ﺗﻄﺒﯿﻖﯾﺎﻓﺘﻪ، امتیاز ﺣﺎﮐﻤﯿﺖ و رﻫﺒﺮی، اﻣﺘﯿﺎز  ﺗﻮاﻧﻤﻨﺪﺳﺎزی، اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮﻟﯿﺪ و داﻧﺶ و اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﺤﻘﯿﻘﺎت داﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﯽ تعیین شده است.
در این رتبه بندی 8 دانشگاه علوم پزشکی در تیپ یک قرار گرفتند. 24 دانشگاه در تیپ دو و 19 دانشگاه در تیپ سه جای گرفتند.
بیشترین  تعداد اعضای هیات علمی در میان 51 دانشگاه به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران با  دو هزار و 49 نفر و کمترین تعداد اعضای هیات علمی به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی  جیرفت با شش نفر اختصاص دارد.



*دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ یک
*

بر اساس این رتبه بندی در میان داﻧﺸﮕﺎه‌ ﻫﺎی ﺗﯿﭗ ﯾﮏ دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی تهران، شهید بهشتی، اصفهان، ﺷﯿﺮاز، ﻣﺸﻬﺪ، ﺗﺒﺮﯾﺰ، جندی ﺷﺎﭘﻮر اهواز و کرمان به ترتیب رتبه‌ های یکم تا هشتم را به خود اختصاص دادند.
در  میان دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی تیپ یک، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران با 2049  نفر بیشترین اعضای هیأت علمی، با 4138 نفر بالاترین میزان تعداد پژوهشگر  تطبیق یافته، با 2133 امتیاز بیشترین امتیاز ﺣﺎﮐﻤﯿﺖ و رﻫﺒﺮی، با 1970  بیشترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮاﻧﻤﻨﺪﺳﺎزی و با 88973 امتیاز بیشترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮﻟﯿﺪ و داﻧﺶ  را به خود اختصاص داده است اما در این گروه، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز، با  3386 امتیاز بیشترین میزان اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﺤﻘﯿﻘﺎت داﻧﺸﺠﻮیی را به خود اختصاص داد.نکته  مورد توجه در این رتبه بندی این است که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران در زمان  انجام ارزشیابی هنوز احیاء نشده بود و بدیهی است که در رتبه بندی مورد توجه  قرار نگرفته است.در جدول زیر، رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ یک کشور به همراه امتیاز در هر آیتم در سال 1391 را ببینید.


*رتبه*
*

            نام دانشگاه                                                                                                            * 
*هیأت علمی  * 
*پژوهشگر تطبیق یافته*
*امتیاز حاکمیت و رهبری*
*امتیاز توانمندسازی*
*امتیاز تولید و دانش*
*امتیاز تحقیفات دانشجویی*
*مجموع امتیازخام*

*1*
*علوم پزشکی تهران*
*2049*
*4138*
*2133*
*1970*
*88973*
*2932*
*96007.88*

*2*
*علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی*
*1289*
*2084*
*1548*
*740*
*43870*
*3155*
*49313.33*

*3*
*علوم پزشکی اصفهان*
*701*
*1199*
*1625*
*350*
*36016*
*3320*
*41310.67*

*4*
*علوم پزشکی شیراز*
*734*
*1180*
*1221*
*600*
*34045*
*3386*
*29251.32*

*5*
*علوم پزشکی مشهد*
*729*
*1150*
*1021*
*796*
*20496*
*2481*
*24794.61*

*6*
*علوم پزشکی تبریز*
*660*
*1109*
*1013*
*466*
*21841*
*1140*
*24460.39*

*7*
*جندی شاپور اهواز*
*585*
*890*
*1010*
*300*
*12034*
*1900*
*15243.54*

*8*
*علوم پزشکی کرمان*
*385*
*559*
*921*
*200*
*8793*
*474*
*10387.41*


*


دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو
*

همچنین در رتبه بندی میان دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو، 24 دانشگاه رتبه بندی شده‌اند که می‌توان از دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی بقیة الله، مازندران، کرمانشاه، یزد، همدان، انستیتو پاستور ایران، علوم پزشکی بابل و ارومیه به عنوان هشت دانشگاه و موسسه اول این رتبه بندی نام برد.
در  میان دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو نیز بیشترین تعداد هیات علمی به  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان با 348 نفر، بیشترین تعداد پژوﻫﺸﮕﺮ ﺗﻄﺒﯿﻖ ﯾﺎﻓﺘﻪ  به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد با 461 نفر، بالاترین امتیاز ﺣﺎﮐﻤﯿﺖ و رﻫﺒﺮی به  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یزد با 1071 امتیاز، بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮاﻧﻤﻨﺪﺳﺎزی به  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندران با 270 امتیاز، بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮﻟﯿﺪ و داﻧﺶ  به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیة الله 9846 امتیاز و بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﺤﻘﯿﻘﺎت  داﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﯽ به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مازندارن با 1585 امتیاز اختصاص یافت.همچنین  دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی زاهدان، علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی، علوم پزشکی  گلستان، قزوین، تربیت مدرس، کاشان، گیلان، زنجان، اراک، رفسنجان، بیرجند،  هرمزگان، لرستان، سمنان، اردبیل و دانشگاه شاهد رتبه های 9 تا 24 را بدست  آوردند.در جدول زیر رتبه بندی بهترین دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ دو کشور در سال 1391 را ببینید.


*رتبه*
*نام دانشگاه   * 
*هیأت علمی*
*پژوهشگر تطبیق یافته*
*امتیاز حاکمیت و رهبری*
*امتیاز توانمندسازی*
*امتیاز تولید و دانش*
*امتیاز تحقیقات دانشجویی*
*مجموع امتیاز خام*

*1*
*علوم پزشکی بقیه الله*
*177*
*141*
*1069*
*178*
*9846*
*1510*
*12602.02*

*2*
*علوم پزشکی مازندران*
*266*
*379*
*938*
*270*
*9356*
*1585*
*12149.65*

*3*
*علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه*
*255*
*385*
*1054*
*70*
*8587*
*1457*
*11168.04*

*4*
*علوم پزشکی یزد*
*301*
*461*
*1071*
*0*
*7616*
*555*
*9242.44*

*5*
*علوم پزشکی همدان*
*348*
*447*
*974*
*38*
*7156*
*698*
*8865.12*





*دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ سه
*

دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی شهرکرد، یاسوج، ایلام، خراسان شمالی، کردستان، قم، بوشهر و سبزوار نیز هشت دانشگاه اول رتبه بندی 19 دانشگاه‌ علوم پزشکی تیپ سه هستند.
همچنین  در میان دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی تیپ سه نیز بیشترین تعداد هیات علمی به  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کردستان با 176 نفر، بیشترین تعداد پژوﻫﺸﮕﺮ ﺗﻄﺒﯿﻖ ﯾﺎﻓﺘﻪ  به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرکرد با 164 نفر، بالاترین امتیاز ﺣﺎﮐﻤﯿﺖ و رﻫﺒﺮی  به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج با 910 امتیاز، بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮاﻧﻤﻨﺪﺳﺎزی  به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی خراسان شمالی با 123 امتیاز، بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﻮﻟﯿﺪ و  داﻧﺶ به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهرکرد 4796 امتیاز و بالاترین اﻣﺘﯿﺎز ﺗﺤﻘﯿﻘﺎت  داﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﯽ به دانشگاه علوم پزشکی یاسوج با 570 امتیاز اختصاص یافته است.
همچنین  دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی جهرم، شاهرود، گناباد، فسا، ارتش، البرز، زابل،  جیرفت، تربت حیدریه، نیشابور و دزفول رتبه های 9 تا 19 را کسب کردند.در جدول زیر، بهترین دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی تیپ سه در سال 91 را ببینید.


*رتبه*
*نام دانشگاه                                                                                * 

*هیأت علمی*
*پژوهشگر تطبیق یافته*
*امتیاز حاکمیت و رهبری*
*امتیاز توانمندسازی*
*امتیاز تولید و دانش*
*امتیاز تحقیقات دانشجویی*
*مجموع امتیاز خا*م

*1*
*علوم پزشکی شهر کرد*
*155*
*164*
*870*
*110*
*4796*
*505*
*6280.2*

*2*
*علوم پزشکی یاسوج*
*116*
*108*
*910*
*50*
*2843*
*570*
*4372.97*

*3*
*علوم پزشکی ایلام*
*119*
*91*
*843*
*0*
*2869*
*557*
*4268.98*

*4*
*علوم پزشکی خراسان شمالی*
*103*
*41*
*831*
*123*
*2675*
*544*
*4172.8*

*5*
*علوم پزشکی کردستان*
*176*
*145*
*824*
*23*
*2318*
*255*
*3419.12*







منبع: .معاونت تحقیقات و فناوری وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی

----------


## yaser110

up

----------


## alikingboy

میتونین تازه ترین رنکینگ دانشگاه های ایران در سطح جهانی(رنکینگ 2016) رو ببینن ضمن اینکه رنکینگ جهانی کرمانشاه از  بقیه الله بالاتره :Yahoo (111):   بهترین دانشگاه تیپ 2 کرمانشاس :Yahoo (16): 

Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities

----------

